# Key West to Bimini (Direct)?



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Planning a sail to the Bahamas from the Tampa Bay area by way of the Dry Tortugas and a planned stop in Key West to drop off some family from the first leg.

From Key West, the plan is to head over to Bimini. I'd like to get a sanity check here, but I was thinking of heading offshore to catch the Florida Current and subquently using the Gulf Stream to give me an extra couple/few knots as I made my way northeast rather than spending the time island hopping. I'd like to spend what time I have in the Bahamas rather than the Keys/Miami to the extent possible.

This is the track that Bill from S/V Galena (great blog if you've never read it) did on his Westsail 32:










I was thinking something similar but veering a bit farther north to catch Bimini. As mentioned in an earlier thread, this 5 week trip is happening in mid July (not ideal, but that's what I've got to work with).

So notwithstanding the usual Tropical Storm/Hurricane cautionary tales I was hoping to get some thoughts on this route.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't see why not, you'll get a good boost from the stream. I've never done that route but have raced from Daytona to Charleston in the stream. As long as you watch the weather you should be fine.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

An alternate route that would give you less exposure to the Stream and possible adverse weather developments is KW to Rodriguez Key, over-night there, and then an early AM departure to Bimini which can be made in half a day.

FWIW..


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I would advise checking the pilot charts for July. The easterlies may have set in and it will be a long haul up wind from the Dry Tortugas east.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

ebs001 said:


> I would advise checking the pilot charts for July. The easterlies may have set in and it will be a long haul up wind from the Dry Tortugas east.


 This is true most of the year. Predominate wind is always from the east unless a front is passing through. July is a hot month and not much wind here. Having just did the KW to Miami last month and will again next week, it is a motor sail from KW to just past Marathon due to the wind direction. We rode the GS all the way and it was great sail. I would ride the GS about the 1000'-15000' drop off line until about 30 NM south of Bimini and than start cutting across the GS to head for South Bimini island. The route that you show you "WILL" motor sail the entire route. If fuel is a problem for you I would go to Marathon from KW to fill up the tanks than cross over. Get into the GS outside of KW at the 400' drop off and ride it up to Marathon. Don't forget to put a fishing line out with a pink and green skirt bubble lure to catch Maui Maui for dinner that night.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Alright, sounds great, thanks for the replies. I was sort of counting on the seasonally light winds, and figured if I could motor at 7 knots plus the kick from the current, I could make this a relatively quick jump.

Melrna, that route was one that someone else used to get to the Exumas, I'm trying to get a little farther north, so hopfully I'll be able to kill the engine as I'm passing Marathon as you mentioned. And I don't sail on ANY long trips like this without a lure in the water!!

Hylyte, thanks for the suggestion on the layover. I think I'll shoot for something like that if I don't get a good weather window.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be aware that entering Bimini does require good light and should not be done on the basis of a chart plotter or someone's waypoints IMHO.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah good call. I was planning on timing it for a daytime arrival using the Explorer Charts. Is there anything else I ought to be considering?

Also not sure where I want to go from there, but I was thinking up to the Abacos for a few weeks of diving, etc.


----------



## Trailblazer (Apr 29, 2012)

We crossed from Marathon to Bimini in a near windless period in the summer, about 20 years ago. As I recall it was about 115NM and we motorsailed the entire way. It took 15 hours in our '81 Hunter 30. We arrived in the daytime, as was stated before daytime is the ONLY time to make a Bimini landfall. At the time there were two un-lighted poles to line up as a range marker to cross the only opening in the barrier sandbar. Once through that cut, hug the shore side of the lagoon between the sandbar and the island.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

Interesting thread, I am making the run too soon. Any thoughts on May winds?
regards, JD


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

May is my favorite month for sailing. Usually great winds except for the one front that comes through during the month.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Expect easterlies as posted earlier...a late cold front may be your friend if you ride the accompanying SW winds early ...but then the wind will go around the dial quickly from SW to W, NW,N, NE etc...Northerly winds of course not good when in the GS goin north (must be said I suppose)....a strong high pressure or Bermuda high offshore of JAX is common most times of year...if present, it can give you stiffer than normal easterlies I suppose .....T-storms are very common this time of year in SE Florida...and tropical disturbances like the one off Miami right now... and scattered short-lived localized storms that will often be quick and gone but they can develop quickly too...often they are dewpoint-triggered and in the mornings...and though brief they sometimes be quite strong. Would recommend NOAA marine forecasts from their website right up till you leave and also read the forecast discussion you can click on in a window down to the lower right...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Trailblazer said:


> We crossed from Marathon to Bimini in a near windless period in the summer, about 20 years ago. As I recall it was about 115NM and we motorsailed the entire way. It took 15 hours in our '81 Hunter 30. We arrived in the daytime, as was stated before daytime is the ONLY time to make a Bimini landfall. At the time there were two un-lighted poles to line up as a range marker to cross the only opening in the barrier sandbar. Once through that cut, hug the shore side of the lagoon between the sandbar and the island.


These days, the entrance to Bimini is a piece of cake, the result of a considerable amount of recent dredging&#8230;

Thanks largely to the steady procession of kroozers like this one, passing thru on their way to the Exumas&#8230;


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well it looks like I'm going to have to add an inflatable waterslide to my list of cruising necessities now.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, it would be easy to take pot shots about the giant stinkpot. But, if I was anchored nearby and one of the people on it zoomed by on their Seadoo and invited me to slide down that slide, they wouldn't have to ask twice.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Definitely enter Bimini during daylight. The entrance channel has been moved (blasted) and many charts and plotters wont have this new entrance correct. Bimini entrance can have strong current/rip if you hit the tides wrong.
If you arrive before daylight, & do decide not to enter the Bimini entrance cut until daylight ... you wont be able to anchor to wait off/south of South Bimini ... its now all scoured out and only has ~1" of coral sand over rock and marl and most 'charts' still show it as an 'anchorage' ... even the shallow drafters are now anchoring VERY close to the south end of S. Bimini. 

Difficulty with KW direct to Bimini is the immense amount of commercials doing the almost exact same course, especially those bound for the EU will aim for West End in the Abacos .... and thats going to be on the exact same track you. This can make a night crossing from KW to Bimini 'interesting'. 
Plan on Gun / N.Cat Cay as an alternative if you cant get to Bimini in daylight.

The 'usual' jump off from the southern keys to Bimini is Rodriguez Key

If you go further into the Bahamas from there, the only 'good' charts are the "explorer charts" or a (recent) Garmin Plotter with 'explorer charts' already uploaded. 

Bimini is a great place, enjoy.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

AlaskaMC said:


> Ok, it would be easy to take pot shots about the giant stinkpot. But, if I was anchored nearby and one of the people on it zoomed by on their Seadoo and invited me to slide down that slide, they wouldn't have to ask twice.


Twist my arm, and I *might *go party on that thing 



RichH said:


> Definitely enter Bimini during daylight. The entrance channel has been moved (blasted) and many charts and plotters wont have this new entrance correct. Bimini entrance can have strong current/rip if you hit the tides wrong.
> If you arrive before daylight, & do decide not to enter the Bimini entrance cut until daylight ... you wont be able to anchor to wait off/south of South Bimini ... its now all scoured out and only has ~1" of coral sand over rock and marl and most 'charts' still show it as an 'anchorage' ... even the shallow drafters are now anchoring VERY close to the south end of S. Bimini.
> 
> Difficulty with KW direct to Bimini is the immense amount of commercials doing the almost exact same course, especially those bound for the EU will aim for West End in the Abacos .... and thats going to be on the exact same track you. This can make a night crossing from KW to Bimini 'interesting'.
> ...


Awesome considerations, thanks for that. Commercial traffic is definitely a consideration, and one I'm hoping to mitigate with the AIS/Radar/watch schedule combo.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

In addition to the Explorer Charts, two additional references you might want to check are Bahamas and Caribbean Information, Boating Books, Cruising Guides and ActiveCaptain.com

FWIW...


----------



## Trailblazer (Apr 29, 2012)

Our night crossing from Marathon involved a lot of commercial traffic. Watch out for Southwestbound ships to change to a more Westerly course near the South end of Key Largo. Your light watching and plotting suddenly gets interesting when the subject vessel makes a right turn right in front of you.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

RichH said:


> Definitely enter Bimini during daylight. The entrance channel has been moved (blasted) and many charts and plotters wont have this new entrance correct. Bimini entrance can have strong current/rip if you hit the tides wrong.
> If you arrive before daylight, & do decide not to enter the Bimini entrance cut until daylight ... you wont be able to anchor to wait off/south of South Bimini ... its now all scoured out and only has ~1" of coral sand over rock and marl and most 'charts' still show it as an 'anchorage' ... even the shallow drafters are now anchoring VERY close to the south end of S. Bimini.
> 
> Difficulty with KW direct to Bimini is the immense amount of commercials doing the almost exact same course, especially those bound for the EU will aim for West End in the Abacos .... and thats going to be on the exact same track you. This can make a night crossing from KW to Bimini 'interesting'.
> ...


Completely agree with Rich and SV/Hylyte. I just spent the last summer there.

I would take the inside (ie, no stress) and potentially stop at Marathon. You can stop there at night. You can anchor off the west side of Marathon and stay protected (typically) that time of year. Also, food, fuel, ice, and lots of other stuff that is WAY cheaper than the Bahamas is there. THere is a cool liitle restaurant that I paid way too much money to that is on the second story over the gas dock just inside the cut... crap, can't remember the name. Ugh! Anyways, you canot miss it. As you go in, you will pass mangorves on the right and it is right there past the first canal on your left. You can sit up in the bar and watch the boats go by and have a few cld ones to get ready for your next leg.

You can also take the outside route to Marathon and come in near the light. I suggest staying to the west side and outside of the buoys.

There is actually a lot to check out in Boot Key harbor (marathon) I would not miss it if you have never been there. You could even go straight to Boot Key/Marathon, rent a car to drop off family (cheap taxi ride to airport), then have a more relaxing trip.

The run from Marathon to Rodriguez Key is very low stress. When you go to anchor on Rod Key, go all the way around the east side and give it some berth (I noticed some shoaling there on the east side summer 2011, fyi) and crep up behind the shoaling and the key. It has good holding and some protection from teh easterlies/seasterlies. Water depths never got below six for us. From there you can really plan your weather to jump across.

On a side note, as also mentioned above, we found a LOT of commercial traffic and they move fast heading south and west. Biggest eye opener was a cable laying ship. You cannot see that cable until you are close and would be poorly mistaken not to give that vessel a very wide berth off his stern. At night, it would have really been an eye-opener. I am sure there is some special lighting pattern for laying cable, but I don't have that memorized (though I have a cheat sheet). You might want to take one too.

On fishing, we had the best luck with a pink diver and a sppon that we put a green skirt on. I prefer the skirt/spoon method. Not because we caught more fish, but because it doesn't hurt the pocketbook as much when the little buggers pull it off my line!!

All the best. Take lots of pics and post them!!

Brian

Skin Diving in Marathon with kids...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Tied up at Marathon Marina (the place to stay IMHO)...










Any local Key's (esp Key West folks) want to guess who this singer is with my kiddos??


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey CD, thanks for chiming in. Your post about sailing down to the Keys a while back was not only a great read, but a good reference when I did the run a few months ago. 

I grew up in Florida, and have made countless runs down to the Keys over the years (usually by land) so I'm pretty familiar with the highlights. I was hoping to keep the focus of this trip on the Bahamas, but if weather isn't working out for a straight run, I'll use the Marathon stop as a plan B. 

I'll try to post pics when it's all said and done!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

creedence623 said:


> Hey CD, thanks for chiming in. Your post about sailing down to the Keys a while back was not only a great read, but a good reference when I did the run a few months ago.
> 
> I grew up in Florida, and have made countless runs down to the Keys over the years (usually by land) so I'm pretty familiar with the highlights. I was hoping to keep the focus of this trip on the Bahamas, but if weather isn't working out for a straight run, I'll use the Marathon stop as a plan B.
> 
> I'll try to post pics when it's all said and done!


Sounds great. When are you going again? I was considering a run there circa end of June.

Brian


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was just talking dates with the wife a few minutes ago. We are going to head out of Tampa Bay on the 25th of June, and weather permitting will do the run without stopping putting us in the Keys the next day. I think we're going to hang out around Key West for a week or so, and have some family visit for the first weekend in July, then we're going to make the run east.

If your in the area or making the trip down around then, let me know.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Tampa to Key West in a day? You sure? I overnight from Tampa to Charlotte Harbor off of Cabbage Key. Then it is 141ish miles to the Tortugas. Weren't you going to the Tortugas first? Mile Marker 1 from FMB to outer marker of Tortugas is 121nm IIRC. Made that run many times. That alone is a overnighter. Remember, light winds. You will be motoring a lot. You and I run about the same ~7-8 knts under power with a clean bottom. The tides runnin north off Sanibel/Captiva out of Charlotte will slow you down unless you remain well offshore.

BTW: Do you race? I love the Tampa-FMB race off Davis. You do that?

If you are going Bahamas, and just hanging in K West, I would not go there (and save a bunch of money). Go the 7 mile to Marathon and duck under the bridge. I would hang in Marathon. Course, I have kids and Key west is fun to be around but we are out of there soon.

If you are going via way of Tortugas, go N side and exit east. N entrance is good but needs daylight as does E entrance so need to plan on a light arrival. I know the Tortugas well if you wanna chat about it? I would NOT enter Tortugas at night. Also, you will lose all VHF on that trip. I wrote a long thread about that somewhere here. No SSB, you are on your own.

Ok, my timing is probably Marathon around the end of June unless we can push out to Bahamas quicker. I love Marathon and the kids do so I will be moving slower than you. Keep an eye to the sky. If a storm comes, the only harbor in the keys (IMHO) is Boot Key. You do know you can punch out of Boot Key without really losing much time on your run? Still would go Rod Key. Worst case, you sit there another day. Best case, you haver a relaxing trip and really lose no time even going outside. The GS gets really nasty in some winds.

Curious what RichH and SV Hylyte have to say about this??? You guys around??

Brian

PS Wheat is the Crab season? The bay is loaded during crab season. Just a warning. I never remember that stuff.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Simply wait for a good weather window @ Boot Key / Marathon ... you'll want an extra backup weather day, just 'after' the day you cross the GS to keep the 'surprises' down. 
Wait for your window, then stage from Rodriguez Key.

Best weather info for crossing the GS is Caribb. Weather (Chris Parker) @ 
4.045 USB 6:30am AST / EDT, 1030 UTC 
8.137 USB 7:00am AST / EDT, 1100 UTC 
4.045 USB 8:00am AST / EDT, 1200 UTC 
8.104 USB 8:30am AST / EDT, 1230 UTC 
If you have a portable SW radio with Upper Side band ... just listen in.

NOAA doesnt get it 'right' a lot on GS crossing weather reports -- too general !!!

Best is to cross on a SE to SW wind ... NEVER with a wind with a 'north component'- makes the waves 'stand up', like a washing machine.

When leaving Rod. Key simply add ~20° to your magnetic course to compensate for the northward flow of the GS ... dont follow a rhumb-line track via GPS waypoint to Bimini or the GStrm. will cause you to 'overshoot' too far north of Bimini.

Before leaving Rod. Key scan the eastern horizon ... if it looks like there are "elephants marching along the far horizon", stay another day at Rod. Key.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

RichH said:


> Simply wait for a good weather window @ Boot Key / Marathon ... you'll want an extra backup weather day, just 'after' the day you cross the GS to keep the 'surprises' down.
> Wait for your window, then stage from Rodriguez Key.
> 
> Best weather info for crossing the GS is Caribb. Weather (Chris Parker) @
> ...


Agree with NOAA errors. Our experience too. Not sure why.

B


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Simple and most probable ... someone got 'caught out', sued the govt. and won ... and now ALL the NOAA forecasts for the entire country are for gloom and doom and usually forecasting much WORSE than 'actual' because if its 'better' than forecasted, no one sues. 

You'll miss a LOT of good sailing if you listen to NOAA forecasts !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Tampa to Key West in a day? You sure? I overnight from Tampa to Charlotte Harbor off of Cabbage Key. Then it is 141ish miles to the Tortugas. Weren't you going to the Tortugas first? Mile Marker 1 from FMB to outer marker of Tortugas is 121nm IIRC. Made that run many times. That alone is a overnighter. Remember, light winds. You will be motoring a lot. You and I run about the same ~7-8 knts under power with a clean bottom. The tides runnin north off Sanibel/Captiva out of Charlotte will slow you down unless you remain well offshore.
> 
> BTW: Do you race? I love the Tampa-FMB race off Davis. You do that?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I plan about 30 hours from Anna Maria Island to Key West. We stopped in Captiva on the way home last time, and really enjoyed our time there, so I may duck in there if weather doesn't support a single hop to the Keys, but my intent is to get down there and THEN relax. I also plan on heading well offshore this time. Those crap traps were REDICULOUS last time. The plan is to bring the family over to the Dry Tortugas for a long weekend when they meet us in Key West. From there, we'll of course have to drop them off making Key West our jumping off point. We are going to keep a close eye on the weather, I'm by no means set on the plan to make a single jump to the Bahamas, if the weather isn't ideal I'll likely hop my way up. (I still have to keep the ride comfortable for the wife)

I totally agree with you on Marathon, it's one of my favorite spots. Sombrero Reef is probably my single favorite dive spot in the Keys. I like the pace of the middle Keys a lot better than Key West, and if it weren't for the family coming down for the DTs, I think we'd have spent some extra time around there.

I used to do a lot of racing on my Catalina 36 when i lived in Virginia, and some racing when I was living in Hawaii. I'm still relatively new to the Tampa Bay Area sailing scene, but now that I have the new boat I am DEFINITELY going to be looking to start doing some offshore races. I am trying to tweak my work schedule for next year for the Isla Mujeres race, and if the SYC ever gets a green light for the Havana race, you can bet I'll be there for that. I haven't done the race to Fort Meyers, but I'll see if I can fit that one in next year as well. I work overseas and won't be home until early June so it looks like I'm going to miss out this year.

Where do you sail out of, are you around Tampa?

As for the forecasts, I'm going to do my best to wait for the 'best' window I can; but ultimately, I'm going to have to take it as it comes. At some point, I've got to trust that I'm not going to get in over my head in a 40' boat given a reasonable forecast.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I gotta get a new bottom on the boat so St Pete/Tampa is the cheapest (believe it or not). Only gets more expensive as you haed south. Depending on timing and otehr unrelated factors, I suspect I will be jumping out of FMB.

Brian


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Alright, our departure is 10 days out!

The plan is Sarasota to Key West (time built in for a stop in Captiva if needed). Key west until July 8th, then the run to Morgan's Bluff (with stops or direct- there's a plan for either option), and on down the Exuma chain as far south as Georgetown. We have a month (plus or minus) to make our way down from Key West and back so I'm hoping we'll make it all the way down.

I have my courtesy flag ordered (bought a Mexican one too just in case weather looks more favorable for a run to Isla Mujeres). I just ordered the latest Explorer Chartbooks for the area. I checked noonsite for both Mexico and the Bahamas, and will get my exit documents if we decide on Mexico.

Of interest to some may be this quote I pulled from the Bahamas Customs/Immigration web page:

_If entering The Bahamas by boat, there is a flat fee to clear Customs and Immigration, which is $150.00 for boats 30 feet and under and *$300.00 for boats 31 feet and over*. This covers a vessel with three persons or less. Also included is a cruising permit, a fishing permit, Customs and Immigration charges and the $25.00 Departure Tax is waived for up to three persons. Each additional person above three will be charged $25.00 Departure Tax. In Grand Bahama the Departure Tax is $28.00. If you plan to stay longer than 12 months, special arrangement must be made with Bahamas Customs and Immigration._

Looks like they dropped the threshold for the $300 permit down a few feet to 31'.

I just ordered my US Customs decal (is that really necessary?) so that's all in order, my USCG documentation won't be in by my departure date, but I have my state registration paperwork, I've got my insurance for the trip, I think I'm good to go.

Oh, and just for grins I got the topsides compounded, polished, and waxed:










Is there anything at this point that I'm overlooking?

CD, what's your schedule looking like? You still going to be in the neighborhood around then?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

creedence623 said:


> Alright, our departure is 10 days out!
> 
> The plan is Sarasota to Key West (time built in for a stop in Captiva if needed). Key west until July 8th, then the run to Morgan's Bluff (with stops or direct- there's a plan for either option), and on down the Exuma chain as far south as Georgetown. We have a month (plus or minus) to make our way down from Key West and back so I'm hoping we'll make it all the way down.
> 
> ...


I am still sitting in St Pete. Generator issues. I will PM you.

Brian


----------

